# Fellowship of the Unashamed (An African Martyr's Last Words)



## Ronnie T

I am part of the Fellowship of the Unashamed. I have the Holy Spirit power. 
The die has been cast. I have stepped over the line. 
The decision has been made—I am a disciple of His. 

     I won’t look back, let up, slow down, back away, or be still. 
My past is redeemed, my present makes sense, my future is secure. 
I’m finished and done with low living, sight walking, smooth knees, colorless dreams, 
tame visions, worldly-talking, cheap giving, and dwarfed goals.

     I no longer need pre-eminence, prosperity, position, promotions, plaudits, or popularity. 
I don’t have to be right, first, tops, recognized, praised, regarded or rewarded. 
I now live by faith, lean in His presence, walk by patience, 
am uplifted by prayer and I labor with power.
     My face is set, my gait is fast, my goal is heaven, my road is narrow, 
my way is rough, my companions are few, my Guide is reliable, my mission is clear. 

I cannot be bought, compromised, detoured, hired away, turned back, diluted, or delayed. 
I will not flinch in the face of sacrifice, hesitate in the presence of the adversity, 
negotiate at the table of the enemy, pander at the pool of popularity, or meander in the maze of mediocrity. 

     I won’t give up, shut up, let up, until I have preached up, 
prayed up, paid up, stored up and stayed up for the cause of Christ.

     I am a disciple of Jesus, I must go till He comes, give till I drop, 
preach till all know and work till He stops me. 
And when He comes to claim His own, He’ll have no problems recognizing me. 
My banner will be clear!


----------



## gordon 2

I won’t give up, shut up, let up, until I have preached up, 
prayed up, paid up, stored up and stayed up for the cause of Christ.

Amen.

Many Africans are now missionaries to North America...
Who wrote this bit?


----------



## SGADawg

I had the pleasure of a long friendship with a missionary to the Dinka tribe in Sudan.  After they retired, he and his wife returned to our church where they served faithfully.  He passed away a few years ago,his wife passed just weeks ago.  I have never known more Godly, humble people than them.  They were an inspiration to our church and community.  The statement above fits them both perfectly.

His admonition to the faithful was that you need to be prepared to preach, pray, sing or die at a moments notice.


----------



## Ronnie T

gordon 2 said:


> I won’t give up, shut up, let up, until I have preached up,
> prayed up, paid up, stored up and stayed up for the cause of Christ.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Many Africans are now missionaries to North America...
> Who wrote this bit?



I don't know.
I only came accross it this morning and I've been unable to find who wrote it.
It sounds Devinely written doesn't it.
Hopefully, it could be written by each of us.

I hope everyone gets to read it.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Though the author is unknown to us, he is indeed known to Christ.  Perhaps that is appropriate for a servant of the Most High!


----------



## farmasis

Ronnie T said:


> I don't know.
> I only came accross it this morning and I've been unable to find who wrote it.
> It sounds Devinely written doesn't it.
> Hopefully, it could be written by each of us.
> 
> I hope everyone gets to read it.


 
from what I googled, it was from Dr. Bob Mooreland and a copy may have been found on a dead African martyr.

Who cares..I love it!


----------

